# Hydraulic pump rebuild kits



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction in finding a rebuild kit for a pump on a C65 Dump truck. The pump that lifts the dump bed.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*pump*

you will need more info what brand and model of pump ,elec or pto drive ,clutch pump belt drive model and s/n #?


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Well the info I do have is. The truck is a 1978 c65 dump with a Galion body on it. I have #'s with the body too. 868837 and u730-1 are the numbers on the dump body itself. I hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might take some pictures of the pump and post on the ice control forum too. They deal with dumps a bit more. That vintage of a truck it could have been changed a few times from a OEM pump.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*pump*

ditto, gallion had some very good pumps but spendy twin shafted units get some pictures ,you might have to go to a truck equipment dealer in your area.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you the replies. I took some pic's of the unit in question.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

and one more


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*pump kit*

look's like a gallion pump.what wrong .leaking at ther shaft's ? or will not lift the box ?older unit gallion may have parts yet but last time i sold them was 15 years ago ! there were v packings on the shafts and body shims between the housings,with wear plate's center sections and gears o-ring's on the shifter shaft going to have to blast it off and on a flat surface on the top or side it had the model stamped i am not sure 104 204 354c ? i have some of my old books yet ,send me a private massage or e mail [email protected]


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you. The unit works fine I just want to stop the leaking. I will look for the model # tomorrow. It's just to *ucking cold out tonight.


----------

